# Retirement clock



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's the latest project.
A retirement gift for one of our long standing boat builders at work.

I'm not too happy with the wording engraved on the large plate but this is what the lads decided on.

The back board is dark sepele and has grain running in all directions but it machined up well on the router table. I also cut a keyhole slot in the back for the hanging point.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice looking clock


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Kevin, looks good,,, the clock is neat.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

An exceptionally nice looking clock. Well done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The design is perfect, resembles a porthole cover. Enough brass there to satisfy any sailor.
I agree with you on the wording. It seems a bit impersonal.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks really nice Kevin.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Beautiful!! Where did you get the clock movement and porthole cover?


----------



## cnc602 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That's very neat. Really nice craftsmanship!


----------



## rcoups (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice job on the clock. Since I retired, I've been looking for a wristwatch for retirees with just the days of the week on it. I no longer care what time it is.


----------

